# how to know what my internet ping speed is



## toks64 (Apr 10, 2008)

I use to know how to get to the black screen where I type information on ping

it shows ping per secons and it also shows

your IP Address
Submask

does anyone know how I access this screen and what to type in?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

If you're on Windows XP or Vista, then you type "cmd" in the Run dialog (Start->Run). However, the ping command does not give you your public IP address. Also, this "speed" that you call it is just a measure of your latency between you and the computer that you're pinging. It does not measure how fast your internet speed is, just how long the delay is for a packet of data to be sent between 2 computers. 

Also, I'm not sure why you're asking these questions in the Linux section. You'll be better off asking in the Windows sections of this site. The staff that handles Windows questions doesn't normally come into the Linux section. If you'd like, I'll move your threads for you.


----------



## toks64 (Apr 10, 2008)

I figured that if I do the ping thing is will let me know my IP Address and all of the other numbers that I need in order to connect this Damn Linksys Modem

had this thing all day and still cant connect

this is so confusing?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Your IP will be useless to you and will not help you connect to the internet.


----------

